# Gulf of Mexico Reefs



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

So iv'e been doing some reading online about coral reefs, some of the important roles that it plays in the ocean, etc etc. I'm trying to figure out why the Gulf's Natural reefs are only located in between Choctawhatchee Bay and Saint Andrew Bay? (NATURAL REEFS NOT ARTIFICIAL or MAN MADE)


----------



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

They are not. Plenty of natural bottom/ coral heads out of pcola


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

The site that you referenced was for a research project. The region they chose to research was between those two bays, and did not extend any further East or West. There are a few good spots in that huge clump of coordinates, but majority of them are not very productive. If you have absolutely no coordinates then it's a place to start and then you can find other spots using your bottom machine while on the water


----------

